# 29FBH-S floor vents



## nkskjames (Apr 3, 2004)

I recently picked up my 29FBH-S (fifth wheel) and it has the floor vents for the heat. There's not much airflow from the vents towards the front of the trailer. I opened up the panel in the outside storage area at the front of the trailer to take a look. The tube feeding the upper duct appears to be ok and there appears to be no leaks. Do other people experience this with the Outback fifth wheels? The two vents in the living area have too much airflow so I was thinking of replacing the registers with adjustable ones to control the airflow.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh oH, could this be crushed duct syndrom again







. Have you filled the fresh water tank with water yet? If you have you may want to take it in for the dealer to check out. Kirk


----------



## nkskjames (Apr 3, 2004)

I read the post on the crushed duct seen on the travel trailers. The fifth wheel are done a bit differently. Instead of tubular ducts, the air flows between the aluminum framing which is covered by sheetmetal. To pass the air from the lower part (rear) of the fifth wheel to the upper part (front) there is a short piece of tubular duct. I removed the access panel and this duct seems to be ok. I have not removed the covered underbelly. I live a long way from the dealer and was hoping to avoid a trip.


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

I think that was done on purpose because you really don't want the heat blasting in the bedroom. Heat rises and it will get hot up there before the rest of the trailer.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

I just had my 29FBH-S back to the dealer and asked them about this since I had the same issue with virtually no airflow in the front vent. They told me that they had contacted Keystone about this same problem on another Fifth Wheel that they had sold and the problem is that the tube connecting the lower duct to the upper duct is to small and restricts the airflow to the upper duct. They said it is about a 4 or 5 hour fix to replace the tube with the duct work the same size as what is already there as to not restrict the airflow. I scheduled an appointment in the spring to have the work done before our first camping trip. I will let you know how it works out.

David


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting. I had noticed the same thing with my 29F RLS, but didn't give it much thought since we prefer that area cool anyway. I'll have to check mine out to see if I have the 4" duct work. I seem to recall seeing the tube when I winterized the rig -- I think it was 4", but not certain.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I have noticed this low airflow in my front bedroom also. Glad to know that there is a fix for it that Outback is willing to do. I have been running a small electric heater set on low up there to help out.
I sure don't like the electronic thermostat only going down to 63 degrees. I like to set it around 55 for 1/2 day or so before I am going to use it, or when traveling just so it does not get so cold inside. Dealer told me that I could add a regular wall thermostat at my cost if I wanted and bypass the electronic one for heat only.
Bob

2005 F RLS
2004 Duramax
Mid-Michigan, cold


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

I just received some pictures of the fix that my dealer did to correct this problem, click here. (page 2)

Look at pictures duct_1 and duct_2. As you can see the factory tube was very small in relationship to the duct work itself. I have not picked it back up yet, but based on the duct work that they added in there should not be as much restriction as before. The dealer told me that there was much more airflow coming out of the vent. When I pick it up I will let you know how it worked out. I think it it looks pretty good.

David


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Well I'm glad that some of you got the problem solved. My dealer told me that they were all like that and that I just had to deal with it since there was nothing that they could do. Jeeesh!


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Armand_C said:


> Well I'm glad that some of you got the problem solved. My dealer told me that they were all like that and that I just had to deal with it since there was nothing that they could do. Jeeesh!
> [snapback]28074[/snapback]​


Personally, I wouldn't take that. Print out a copy of this thread and take it to your dealer. "Class action" is a term that really changes the attitudes of the narrow minded. At any rate, the fan is only capable of moving so much air. I attributed the lack of airflow to a small fan and my solution was to replace the original floor vents with adjustable vents. Restricting the airflow in other areas may result in an increased volume up front. The kids complained that the bunk room gets too hot so that may be a place to restrict the air flow.


----------

